
The CIA's Phoenix Checklist for Thinking about Problems - lobo_tuerto
https://boingboing.net/2019/02/28/heres-the-cias-phoenix-c.html
======
nyolfen
thought this might have something to do with the cia’s phoenix program:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_program](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_program)

> Methods of reported torture detailed by author Douglas Valentine that were
> used at the interrogation centers included:

>> Rape, gang rape, rape using eels, snakes, or hard objects, and rape
followed by murder; electric shock ('the Bell Telephone Hour') rendered by
attaching wires to the genitals or other sensitive parts of the body, like the
tongue; the 'water treatment'; the 'airplane' in which the prisoner's arms
were tied behind the back, and the rope looped over a hook on the ceiling,
suspending the prisoner in midair, after which he or she was beaten; beatings
with rubber hoses and whips; the use of police dogs to maul prisoners.[21][23]

